# headers and cats



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

If I get high flow cats installed on my 05 gto will the check engine light come on? I plan on getting headers and cats soon. Can it get turned off with a tune?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Probably not but if it they do that it can be tuned out


----------

